# What do I need for XM



## EnigmaNismo (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, i'm new to the Altima world. I just bought an '05 3.5SE and I know my car came prewired for XM radio. I already have the service but what is it that I need to get in order to connect it to the stereo?? I've been searching but I haven't found a clear answer.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

What you need is Sirius, I had XM for about a year then i listened to my friends Sirius. I borrowed his external antenna for home connection and hooked the unit to my sterio. I dont know if its just me but the radio shows are really funny and entertaining. I am addicting to Maxim, its my favorite magazine and there radio show it funny. Music stations are a better varietyfor rock and techno fans.

Well this is just my opinion from a prevois XM subscirber.

laterz


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

actually it is prewired for XM or Sirius. (same connector, different service) You will need the SAT radio kit, and antenna kit, then install them to the car, you can get the parts from nissan.


----------



## emtownsend (Feb 23, 2006)

titan_213 said:


> actually it is prewired for XM or Sirius. (same connector, different service) You will need the SAT radio kit, and antenna kit, then install them to the car, you can get the parts from nissan.



I just purchased the XM receiver and antenna. Anyone know where I can get the instructions for where this bad boy plugs in? I've been told it plugs in the back, under the rear deck, but I haven't crawled in to find out.


----------

